# Compile GNUSTEP port with "clang"



## Niatross (Dec 25, 2012)

The devel/gnustep port fails to build and stops with an "exit 1" error. The clang compiler stops on the lang/gnustep-base port.

The /etc/make.conf contains the following:


```
CC=clang
CXX=clang++
CPP=clang-cpp
GNUSTEP_WITH_CLANG=yes
WITH_GNUSTEP_DEVEL=yes
GNUSTEP_WITH_LIBOBJC2=yes
```

The following command verifies that the clang compiler will be used to compile the devel/gnustep port:


```
make -V CC
clang
```

The config.log displays the following error:

http://pastebin.com/ZuPS3xxp


----------



## kpa (Dec 25, 2012)

That looks like a problem with the CPP variable. Your make.conf sets it to clang-cpp but the configure log shows that it's using clang -E as the preprocessor which is going to fail miserably.

There have been other similar cases where the port does not respect the CPP setting but tries to use $CC -E as the preprocessor.

Contact the port maintainer for assistance


----------

